
Eastern Europeans Tire of Being Sold Inferior Products - pcurve
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/eastern-europeans-tired-of-inferior-products-a-1182949.html
======
niftich
It's not just groceries. All big multinationals do the same. Electronics and
appliance makers typically only sell mid- to low-end devices, and the low end
is lower than what you find elsewhere. Samsung is particularly egregious,
shipping some of their lowest-spec phones, mediocre washers and dryers, etc.

Cars are almost a world of their own. Already, (even Western-)European models
of mass-market cars come with smaller engines and smaller frames compared to
US and Gulf Coast models, but in the East they also come with lesser
interiors, uncomfortable seats, and fewer features standard.

Even the weirdest products can be surprisingly inferior: food cling wrap,
resealable plastic pouches, cotton-tipped sticks. It's frustrating and
pervasive.

------
larrymcp
A few years ago I wondered whether this happens in the Americas too. I live in
the US and have eaten Oreo cookies throughout my life. One time I was in
Canada and bought some Oreos there, and to my surprise the flavor was quite
different. It was a markedly different recipe and I wondered why.

